

U.S. Senate to let NSA spy program lapse, at least for now - suprgeek
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/06/01/us-usa-security-surveillance-idUSKBN0OG0RF20150601

======
shit_parade2
A misleading title,

"Still, eventual resumption of the phone records program in another form, and
the other government powers, appeared likely after the Senate voted 77-17 to
take up the reform legislation, called the USA Freedom Act.

"This bill will ultimately pass," Paul acknowledged after the procedural
vote."

They bury the lead.

[http://www.theguardian.com/business/2015/may/27/corporations...](http://www.theguardian.com/business/2015/may/27/corporations-
paid-us-senators-fast-track-tpp)

Americans, your country is open for business and for sale, and rather cheap as
well.

~~~
skidoo
Gaze for long into the FNORDS and soon the FNORDS gaze back.

------
alexnewman
suree.... Luckily we can trust them

